# Juicepal scamming at AB?



## Whey2big (Dec 1, 2017)

Any reviews, bloodwork, or experience with juicepal domestic UGL?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 1, 2017)

Never heard of it. Maybe someone else can chime in to help you out.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 1, 2017)

Sounds like a kitchen gadget that makes nasty green "smoothies".


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 1, 2017)

Its like a can Kozzie for children! Plus they cant squeeze it and spill all over themselves!

Honestly though just a quick Google search. Someone that is on that many forums and is that open about an illegal business. Id stay away, But that's just me.


----------



## Whey2big (Dec 2, 2017)

Hahaha you guys kill me, he's supposedly top sponsor on Gh15


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 2, 2017)

Whey2big said:


> Hahaha you guys kill me, he's supposedly top sponsor on Ghp15


The moment you become a sponsor is the moment you announce that you are a scam.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 2, 2017)

Whey2big said:


> Hahaha you guys kill me, he's supposedly top sponsor on G4P15



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Chillinlow (Dec 2, 2017)

Sold me with the label lol jk might be good stuff never know till you pin it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2017)

i know that source..Its real


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 2, 2017)

there is a scammer posing as JuicePal..be aware


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 2, 2017)

logo looks like paypal lol


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 2, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> logo looks like paypal lol



I bet he accepts paypal


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 2, 2017)

TrickWilliams said:


> I bet he accepts paypal



You never know with some of these sources...


----------



## SuperBane (Dec 2, 2017)

Bundy hit the nail on the head. SRC is real there is a scammer posting and pretending to be a lot of SRCs lately.

sidenote. Considering recent posts made by staff why do you fools come in the thread with nothing but smartass comments?
i remember when a lot of you had just first joined and your names were green or yellow.
some of you should have stayed that way. The holier than thou attitudes does nobody no good.
this board used to be full of helpful individuals. With a good dose of sarcastic banter.
its hilarious when I see Bundy is the first person to actually respond to OP correctly. Frankly the only thing that needed to be posted or nothing at all in regards to ops question...
furthermore it's brother Bundy one of the original SI **** you men! So that is why it is hilarious to me.
try to be a little more helpful instead of jumping straight to jokes.

there haven't been any complaints with Juicepal afaik either OP.
just watch for that other scammer.


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 2, 2017)

SuperBane said:


> Bundy hit the nail on the head. SRC is real there is a scammer posting and pretending to be a lot of SRCs lately.
> 
> sidenote. Considering recent posts made by staff why do you fools come in the thread with nothing but smartass comments?
> i remember when a lot of you had just first joined and your names were green or yellow.
> ...



Don't think anyone is really knocking the real JP, but a scammer posing as JP sure does bring (unintended) backlash against the real deal.


----------



## Whey2big (Dec 2, 2017)

SuperBane said:


> Bundy hit the nail on the head. SRC is real there is a scammer posting and pretending to be a lot of SRCs lately.
> 
> sidenote. Considering recent posts made by staff why do you fools come in the thread with nothing but smartass comments?
> i remember when a lot of you had just first joined and your names were green or yellow.
> ...



Appreciate it man


----------



## Whey2big (Dec 2, 2017)

It's the real JP, will be posting bloods in the coming weeks so stay tuned.


----------



## Jin (Dec 3, 2017)

JuicePal is a ridiculous name. 

Hence the smartass comments.


----------

